# Camcorder vs. Digital Camera with HD movie capability



## brijeshtr (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I am thinking of buying a digital camera with good zoom, good MP, compact size and with HD movie capbility.

I have shortlisted Panasonic TZ10 based upon the suggestions from learned members on this forum.

I am now thinking why would one buy a camcorder if he has a camera like Pany TZ10 which ic capable of HD movie recording and comes so handy.

This is an important consideration for me because if Camcorders offer any serious advanatages over cams like TZ10 in terms of video capability then I may have to buy a camcorder in future and rethink my decision on TZ10 which can be replaced by another camera with better still-image capability but inferior video quality because my video requirements will be taken care of by the Camcorder.

Let me tell you that GPS capability of TZ10 is of no use to me. 

Thanks!!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 18, 2010)

Check Nikon P100 and P110. These two are better than TZ10 IMO. and they do FullHD recording. 

I would personally check the video quality of a camcorder and digicam. There are phones with 12mp and 720p video recording  etc but that doesn't mean that it will replace digicam market.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 19, 2010)

what I know for sure is that digicams have a bit of shuttering effect in video recording...also they record very poor video with too much grain at night.

A camcoder have better night video shooting with face detection, better light sensors, longer zoom and they have better setup to record video(holding in hand)


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2010)

Camcorder is a dedicated video recording device. digi cam  is a dedicated photo shooting device. video capture is a secondary function of a camera but it does not perform the task as good as a camcorder.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 19, 2010)

Continuous autofocus, ability to add accessories(microphones, lights, noise filters etc), good file format(not much compression) favour the handycam. If you want HD video recording on a camera then there is no better thing than a video capable DSLR. Though it again won't come close to video camcorders but atleast you can produce excellent videos at a fraction of cost. For e.g the Nikon D31000 retails for around Rs.29K & supports full HD.

Don't expect a digicam to record good video. It will be good for casual use.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

camcoder are very poor if in case you want to click a photograph,,, dey are only meant for video.. 

buyin a digicam is a better option.. u will get perfect picture quality and a nice video recording.. it is serving ur both purposes..
it also depends on ur usage too either professional / casual.... if u like recordin video more than clickin pics camcoder is right option for me..
oderwise digicam will give u enough video quality bt d condition is u mst have an extra battery wid u coz video recording in digicam consume a big chunks of battery..


----------



## brijeshtr (Nov 20, 2010)

appreciate the responses of all of you.

While it is quite clear from your responses that Camcorders would provide better video quality than digicam (else they would be out of business  ) My question is, how good they are as compared to Camcorders for video shoots... 

While Sujot says there is significant difference, pulkit says there is not much difference... 
While I understand that answer to this question would differ based on an individual's perception but can we all agree that digicams would provide decent (I mean decent) enough video quality or not?

If digicams cannot provide decent enough quality then I would prefer a Nokia N8 PLUS a good Camcorder...   Nokia N8 would suffice for my picture needs and Camcorder would take care of video needs...  Reason for replacing Digicam with Nokia N8 is that Nokia N8 being a multi function device (with great camera capable of even HD video), I would need to carry only one device instead of 2 while going on vacation... though I already have a LG KS20 (windows based) but it's camera doesn't meet my photography requirements

I request and welcome your thoughts on the above.

Sujoy and Pulkit, Gollum and Cool G5: though you have already given your comments... I would request you to elaborate your response in the light of my thoughts above

thanks for your time.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

yeah sure.. nt an issue.. btw whtz ur budget?? for camcoder or digicam..

n i gave such opinion coz i m using Sony W55.. its only 7.2megapixel... 
bt in high resolution(1 of the 3 modes) video recording it gives me good quality.. m quite satified with it.. and even u will be.. its better dan ne video recording done from mobile n if nt better den atleast its equal to quality to dat..


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 21, 2010)

Almost all the digicams coming in >15k range will provide you decent enough quality video recording ! Whats your budget and intended pattern of usage ?


----------

